# Can any Kindle hardware/software handle large numbers of books?



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

```
Rs = [u]2GM[/u]
      c2
```


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

This is a known problem. Who knows when Amazon is going to fl a major update to correct this...

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The quickest way to remove the books from the device itself is, on the Home Screen, click left on the book and it will ask if you want to remove the book (or delete if for non-Amazon or personal docs not held in the archive) and you press to confirm. You don't need to right click and go down the menu to delete the book. Make sure you're on the Home Screen to do it (don't sort by collections) else you'll just be removing it from the collection and not from the device.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

If they're Kindle books, I just don't see the point in keeping them on the Kindle itself once I've read them. They're always available from the Archive, which takes only a moment to download from if I ever want to revisit a book. The only stuff on my Kindle are samples and books I haven't read yet (and whatever I'm currently reading of course) so I never have more than about 60 items on my Kindle. Why do you need 2500 books with you at all times?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

history_lover said:


> Why do you need 2500 books with you at all times?


Well, that's not really the question, though, is it? 

Edward, it is the case that, though the Kindle CAN hold 3500 books, the fact is that responsiveness will suffer if you've got that many on it. It has to index everything and it's just plain going to take longer to move and sort when there's less memory free for temp storage while you're moving and sorting. 

I found my K3 got sluggish at around 1300 books, in 10 collections. Perfectly zippy while actually reading, but selecting a book and switching views and all was slow. So, though I liked the _idea_ of carrying 1300 books with me at all times, I decided that, practically, it was smarter to not actually have them all on the device. So now I keep the ones I'm reading or expect to read soon, a selection of prospective 'next read' books, and a few favorites that I like to have handy and that work well to demonstrate things if people ask.

As to HOW I switched from _all_ to _some_, I found it easiest to do a factory reset (menu/settings/menu/reset to factory). Yes, that removed EVERYTHING. I re-entered my WiFi credentials and such and then re-imported the books I wanted -- I used MYK as I found that easier than doing it via Archived items on the Kindle itself. Then I re-imported the same collections and it's quite speedy again. Ultimately, I think this took less time than individually deleting items from the Kindle, which is tedious.

One other thought. . . this is not something I've done but is something I've heard mentioned. Even though you 'delete' things, there might still be junk on the device. If you plug your kindle into your computer via the USB cord and view it as a drive, there is a 'recycle bin' or 'trash' folder that can be emptied. Not 100% sure on this but maybe someone who's done it will chime in. My understanding is that emptying that clears up memory that might otherwise be flagged as 'used', which would also slow things down.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You do not have to de-register.  Just click as I suggested above:  "menu", then "settings", then "menu", then "reset to factory".  That will clear everything out and it will be just like it was when you got it out of the box.  I don't remember off hand if that de-registers it; I don't think so, but if it does, it's a simple matter to re-register it to the same account.  And when you do, it will even, then, know it's own name.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

There's another possibility - connect to your computer with your USB cable, open up the Kindle drive and then open the Documents folder.  Create a folder on your desktop and move any books you don't want to keep on the Kindle itself from the Kindle's Documents folder over to that folder on your desktop.  You could also just delete them from the Kindle's Documents folder, but if you move them over to the computer, then you know which books you'd had on that Kindle before and you have a back-up of sorts (but if they're Amazon-purchased books they'll only work on that particular Kindle - for any other Kindle you'd need to download from your Archives.)

And be sure you're deleting books from your Kindle once you've read them - although if you're like me, you're probably accumulating them way faster than you're reading them.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

And I'll get on one of my favorite soap boxes here - Write to Amazon and ask for a way to bulk load content.  We had it to a certain extent way back on the original Kindle and then lost it when the K2 came out.  As more and more people switch to e-books, it will become more important that Amazon decides how to handle large amounts of content in ways that help the consumer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

See, and I don't see a huge need for 'bulk loading'. 

Especially as, with limited memory, the immediate indexing that starts usually will draw down the battery faster.  I'd rather do it in bits.  

Mind you, when I got my 2nd and 3rd kindles my first instinct was to load 'em up with everything. I'd send a bunch at a time -- well, one by one but it was pretty fast -- through MYK.  But, as I say, with all those books the K3 started getting sluggish.  That's when I decided there was really no need for that. 

And I don't see Amazon moving that way, anyhow -- they'd prefer people keep things on their servers -- in their cloud.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, that's not really the question, though, is it?


It's a realistic question relevant to the general topic at hand. If there is no need to carry 2500 books around at the same time, it doesn't matter whether it can handle that many books at the same time. So I'm still curious why anyone would.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

history_lover said:


> It's a realistic question relevant to the general topic at hand. If there is no need to carry 2500 books around at the same time, it doesn't matter whether it can handle that many books at the same time. So I'm still curious why anyone would.


And a couple of us have said we just like the idea that we can.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

There is a core set of my library that is on almost every Kindle on my account.  It just makes me feel better knowing that my Terry Pratchett Discworld books, some of Neil Gaiman's stuff, LOTR and now Harry Potter are within easy reach no matter where I am.
And you have to admit, the old Content Manager was pretty cool even though it was terribly slow... Mark the items you want to download or delete and then tell it to go.  If you downloaded a lot, leave it plugged in overnight to keep the battery from draining as it indexed and in the morning you had a new list of books.  I just wish Amazon would give us a few more options instead of trying to make us all "one size fits all."


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

history_lover said:


> It's a realistic question relevant to the general topic at hand. If there is no need to carry 2500 books around at the same time, it doesn't matter whether it can handle that many books at the same time. So I'm still curious why anyone would.


There might not be a "need", but there might be a preference.  For me, I'd prefer to have all my unread books on my Kindle - that way I know if it's there I haven't read it - if it isn't there, I've either read it or someone else on my account bought it and I have no interest in reading it. With 4 of us on the account there are lots of books on our account - close to 2000 I think. And that's not including books I've picked up from non-Amazon source.

That's actually how I used to manage my unread library - they were all on my Kindle. But when I got my newest one, the K4, I tried it a little differently. I'd still really rather have more of my unread books on my Kindle but I know they'd slow it down, so I've cut down on the number of books on the Kindle itself, all others are in Calibre, and of course in the Amazon Archives/Cloud.


----------

